# Goose Hunting continues to stay good, have a few openings left



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The goose hunting is about to break WIDE open with this front we have coming in a couple days! We're not complaining with how our hunts have been going, but hot zero wind days aren't the best recipe for goose hunting. We have been making the best of the conditions Mother Nature has been giving us and averaging over 30 birds per hunt which isn't to shabby. Once we get some actual weather, that number could easily double or triple with the amount of birds we're currently holding on a handful of our properties.

These are our remaining openings for goose hunting in December.
December: 11-14, 23, 24, 27, 28, 30

To book, please contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312 call or text
Nick 979.240.1639 call or text
Email: [email protected]

Here are some pictures from our most recent hunt, look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Shot them in golfing weather yesterday and cold spitting rain this morning! Waterfowl weather has finally arrived. The 15 day forecast looks like it'll be more on our side than theirs!

We have Dec 11-14(next Mon-Thur) open for a goose party and 23rd and 24th for anyone interested.


----------

